# what are the common problrms in 08 cars?



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

in fall im moving to europe and i want take 08 rabbit with me.i have only 15k on the clock right now.what are the common problems with these cars? i was thinking to take some spare parts with me plus some filters,plugs because 2.5 is not available in europe.


----------



## WannabeA3 (Sep 21, 2010)

My advice, sell it and get euro car. Euro versions are much better.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

i lose to much money plus cars in europe are more expensive than here 
also it's nice to have us version which is rare in europe ,more attension on vw show


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

keep in mind that if you need some specific 2.5 parts, you are gonna have to have em shipped from mexico... :S


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I honestly can say that common seems to be relative to year of production it seems the 08 models have few issues.my fiance has an 06.5 and has had fan switch, fan coil packs and some small rattles that have been addressed however my 08 has had one problem since new! The windshield wiper mechanism snapped during a cold freeze.snow was probably the real issue placing too much pressure on the linkage. Aside from that being replaced under warranty I've had ZERO problems. For reference my 08 has almost 70k on it her car has 48k.
On a side note can you guess who drives what when we go anywhere?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

i have 60k on mine. the only problems i have are from aftermarket parts(neuspeed)


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i've got an '08 with 58K on the clock and not a single damn issue so far. just keep up on the regular maintenance intervals and she keeps on chugging along worry-free!


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

43,000 miles on my 08, no mechanical issues thus far.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

75k on my 08'. Had an o2 sensor go out at 40k.  

They seem to be pretty problem free, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## DrewTheBrave (Apr 25, 2008)

24k on my '08 and it has been flawless. Couldn't ask for anything more. 

As the others are saying, it'd probably be better to sell yours and buy a used Euro car. There are just too many variables to worry about when trying to register the car. Will it pass emissions testing, will it meet the required safety standards, etc. Do your research!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

59k with no issues but the ones im directly responsible for. Like bashing my oil & trans pans on the pavement.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Got 38k on my 08...ZERO Issues...even with my VF intake:thumbup:


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

'08 with 67K, no issues. Ooops, replaced wiper blades at 35K!


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

door lock mechanism thingy, but I'm sure you will not have an issue getting one in Europe


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I do have one issue to bring in.my radio quit working.it doesn't get power I think it may be an ignition issue or possibly the cruise control stick.I've had the codes pulled and they said there was an error in cruise control and can bus couldn't communicate with the radio.I simply ran a fused ignition source and now I have power to it but its still annoying that something is wrong


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

I have an 09 rabbit and I have two friends whom both have 2008's. All three of us have had to deal with certain sensors going bad. I am waiting to get mine diagnosed and the other two were caused by crank position sensor and knock sensor going bad. You might want to get on of each. But, I doubt it was a real widespread problem. However, 100% of the people I know that own rabbits have had similar problems.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

I haven't had any problems w/ 41k on my 08'. I rather buy a euro modle though.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

rags2riches said:


> I have an 09 rabbit and I have two friends whom both have 2008's. All three of us have had to deal with certain sensors going bad. I am waiting to get mine diagnosed and the other two were caused by crank position sensor and knock sensor going bad. You might want to get on of each. But, I doubt it was a real widespread problem. However, 100% of the people I know that own rabbits have had similar problems.


It's odd that you guys have had any problems... I'm near 80k now... still only that o2 sensor. I've been boosted for 10k of it.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

TeamZleep said:


> It's odd that you guys have had any problems... I'm near 80k now... still only that o2 sensor. I've been boosted for 10k of it.


You have really already put 10k on?


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

my clutch exploded 2nd day i got it, 500 miles. Dealer said it was missing an entire half. Other than that, no issues and I beat the hell out of this car! I bet this motor will be fun on euro roads


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

seen the clutch thing on a TDI cup ed. but that common rail is just trying to rip something apart...

2.5 L have a couple of issues:

*vacuum pump which supplies brake boos*t: can leak oil...auto trans cars: tranny must be removed to service this part...pump is serviced as a unit...but usually it will leak between the cover and the seam on the head...its driven by the intake cam not difficult to replace if you know what you are doing...
*
outter serpentine idler/belt(belt can get ripped up)*: less common but still capable of causing an issue...for what ever reason the outter serp belt idler may become warped and look like it caught a rock or something...and that may be but with all your lower splash plastics I think thats pretty unlikely...so basically idler gets warped and can eat the belt...belt breaks you have no power to aux. crap..batt. will die and you'll see an idiot light.

*secondary air injection*: more common with new engines like 09...but still related...some times the pressure sender will take a dump there is an undated version floating around...

I got a 07 rabbit with 100k + , its leaking oil and the serp belt is chewed up and the only other problem its ever had was a fault for the steering pos. sensor...it needed the steering control mod. and the sensor...not a big deal but no power steering blows..car runs great and I plan on beating it into the ground...2.5:thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

vwluger22 said:


> You have really already put 10k on?


Oh yeah dude. I drive from Savannah to West Palm Beach every other weekend. it's been literally 10k of FUN. Funny part is that I'm rarely on it, it's given me a much better respect for the car. 

Oh yeah, C2's stuff is still FLAWLESS. They're the bees knees.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

ive got 33xxx on my 08 and have had only a tpms sensor, but thats because i scrubbed a curb :thumbdown:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I wonder if the majority of problems have to do with where your car was assembled. I hear cars that were assembled in Mexico have more problems


----------



## nydrell (Aug 22, 2010)

*?*

maybe the mexicans were drinking too many corona's lol. 66066 miles here and no problebs so far at all,runs like a new car (knock on wood)....


----------



## Vincevw329 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Pedal & throttle*

I had my PCU (gas pedal) go out @25,000m which caused the electronics in the throttle body to go. Under warranty it cost VW over $600 and a week of down time. My MK5 is salsa red and the paint chips off very easily. On the reminds board I read a lot about brake problems. Good luck!


----------



## blucherb5 (Mar 18, 2006)

*neuspeed*

i know this was an old post but what problems did u have with neuspeed thanks in advance


----------

